# 'Royal Sugar' Look



## tthelwell (Apr 20, 2010)

*'Royal Sugar'  Look *

Quick look today with my fave color  combo - blue and green. Thanks for looking guys. Comments, crits, questions and general love always appreciated and welcomed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​​_*



















Eyes:*_

PRIME:
I started off with *Urban Decay Primer Potion* all over my   lid up                                 to the brow bone.
Then I  applied *Inglot #85 Creme Eyeliner *(matte bright  green)  as a base on my lid  and lightly in the crease.  

COLOR:
On the inner corner, I applied *MAC Vanilla Eyeshadow *(matte ivory  w/ slight shimmer).
Next on the middle of the lid, I applied *Sugarpill Absinthe Loose  Eyeshadow*(shimmery lime green).
On   the outer lid I applied *MAC **Cool Heat Eyeshadow*(shimmery  teal green).
For the crease and blending I used *Sugarpill Royal Sugar Loose  Eyeshadow *(shimmery bright blue).
For highlight I used *MAC Ricepaper Eyeshadow* (shimmery champagne      gold).

BROWS:
My brows are filled in with *MAC Eyebrow Pencil in Stud*and       *MAC Showstopper Eyeshadow.*

DEFINE:
I lined my upper lashline with *Wet 'n' Wild Creme Eyeliner in Black. *
I lined my lower waterline with *Loreal HIP Creme Eyeliner in Black.*.
I lined my lower lashline with *MAC Undercurrent Pearlglide  Eyeliner*    (teal green with gold sparkles).
I   used a tester* Mascara *for my lashes and *Ardell    #110  Eyelashes*.

_*Lips*_:

POLISH:
I outlined my lips with *MAC 80% Cremestick Liner *followed by *MAC  Kinda Sexy **Lipstick *and *MAC Ample Pink Plushglass*.

_*Face:*_

FINISH:
I used *NARS Sheer Glow Foundation in Tahoe *with *MAC                          Select Moisturecover Concealer in NW35* under my eyes. I      set with  *MAC       Blot Powder in Dark. *
I used *MUFE #6 HD Microfinish Blush *for     my cheeks.

*Earrings*from *Wet Seal.* 

More on my blog.....


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 20, 2010)

very very pretty


----------



## LC (Apr 20, 2010)

lovely as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your fotds always get me craving popsicles for some reason...i blame the pregnancy


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome.  Just awesome.  Do you wet the pigments or use mixing medium with them?  Everything always looks so seemless on you.  When I use loose shadows, it's a terrible mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's your secret?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 20, 2010)

gosh this is just stunning! LOVE it!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 20, 2010)

Amazing! You're making me want some Sugarpill shadows soooo bad... maybe in a few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your blending is impeccable. I need to practise my blending


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 20, 2010)

LOVE IT as usual! keep it up, girl!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2010)

So gorgeous.


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 20, 2010)

You look perfect!


----------



## iShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I second the you making me desperately want Sugarpill! This look is so much fun!


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's beautiful.


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 21, 2010)

that look is amazing!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 21, 2010)

So pretty!! I can't wait to get Royal Sugar. It's in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much my lovelies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Royal Sugar is all that and a bag of chips, soda, cookie and cupcake! LOL! Yes I need a sugar fix!


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_lovely as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your fotds always get me craving popsicles for some reason...i blame the pregnancy_

 
Hahahaha girl! When r u due? Pregnancy looks great on u btw!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow just wow!


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_





 Awesome.  Just awesome.  Do you wet the pigments or use mixing medium with them?  Everything always looks so seemless on you.  When I use loose shadows, it's a terrible mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's your secret?_

 
Hey Aubrey! Thx so much my luv! I don't use mixing medium with pigments because they get too goopy for me (u kno what I mean?)...I use my MAC 239 brush and press the pigments into the brush and then tap lightly to remove excess. And then I press the brush against my lids (primed and base added) and pull against my skin (keep pressing too). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't tap or sweep the brush.

I get minimal to zero fallout...didn't think I was doing anything special until I read complaints about pigments


----------



## LC (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Hahahaha girl! When r u due? Pregnancy looks great on u btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm pretty much due now, lol....annny day now


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_I'm pretty much due now, lol....annny day now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck mama! I hope u have an easy and safe delivery and return with a happy healthy baby!


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 22, 2010)

I always enjoy your looks...simply beautiful!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 22, 2010)

ure so talented!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2010)

Yay! I love these bright colors!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome! the colors coordinate so well with your earrings!


----------



## lexielex (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing, the look is great.


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 24, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing blending and I would die for your skin!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 25, 2010)

Beyond gorgeous!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful color combo! 
Very lovely!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 25, 2010)

Amazing! So pretty


----------



## Sumshine88 (Apr 26, 2010)

This is actually silly...how beautiful this is!!!!
Ahhhhhh...So so so pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I really like those bright colors on you.


----------

